# Blue screen - ATKDISP



## J_N (Apr 11, 2005)

I have P4 3.2Ghz, ASUS P5GDC Deluxe MB and Asus Extreme AX700PRO/TVD 256MB VGA card. Lately my system (WinXP, SP2) started to crash after a few minutes of intensive work (reencoding in DVDShrink). The blue screen reports that ATKDISP is to blame. I tried to reinstall VGA driver (tried two versions). Nothing helped. Monitoring sw shows me, that VGA temperature is cca 45 degrees (celsius) (chip) and cca 51 degrees (memory). Its strange, I played a lot of games which must have burden the system as much as DVDshrink. It never crashed. Any ideas ? Thanks.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

ATKDISP.DLL appears to be a very obscure DLL which comes with ASUS video cards. The few references that I can find to it are for both ATI and NVIDIA video cards but they are all made by ASUS. I'm still not 100% sure that it's an ASUS-only file because there were so few references to it. There didn't seem to be any particular solution to it but one person's problems apparently went away by reinstalling his chipset drivers (instuctions  here) although he had an AGP card so it may not help you.

I'm not sure if there is any easy way to get rid of that driver and any supporting ASUS software, just to see what happens, other than doing a clean install of Windows and never installing any ASUS drivers for either your motherboard or video card in the first place. And even then, I'm not sure whether that will accomplish anything.

If you've got a weak GPU, it's usually the 3D part of the chip which causes problems so they usually appear in games. I suppose it's possible that if you had a problem in the image encoding/decode hardware, you could get problems where you're seeing them.

It's unlikely that heat is the problem but you could test that theory by running with the case open and aiming a desk fan at the video card. It doesn't seem like it would get hot while doing image decoding/encoding but it's easy enough to test.

You could also try underclocking the chip (instructions here) just to see if it's running too fast.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on the view tab and show hidden devices and see if there are any yellow marks alongside of anything


----------



## J_N (Apr 11, 2005)

It was probably some weird combination of ATI driver, ASUS enhanced driver and SmartDoctor (VGA monitoring). I used the latest drivers from Asus (at least SmartDoctor wasn't the latest) and everything seems to be stable.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i stopped using smart doctor because of the continuous crashes it caused


----------



## pocka (Jun 8, 2005)

i was wondering if you could elaborate a little on how you solved the problem. when you say "atleast smartdoctor wasnt the latest" do you mean it needed updating and that solved the problem, or you used an older driver for it and that solved the problem. im suffering the same problem and am not quite sure what to do about it.


----------

